# Goofing Off on the internet



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Came across this video.

Very cool video and looks like some great riding. Does anyone know who these two are, and do they visit MTBR. What is the bike setup, Commencial or ??? Cool to see other brands of full suspension bikes worthy to tear it up.

These are some great tandem videos.

Port Hills MTB'ing on Bruce the tandem- Stoker's cut on Vimeo

Tandem Mountain Biking - Rose & Jackson Green on Vimeo

MTB'ing the St James Track- Hanmer Springs, NZ on Vimeo

Braemar 12 hour rogaine on Vimeo

Jackson & Rose, :thumbsup::thumbsup: from Paul & Jeanne

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for that Paul! Rose and Jackson certainly epitomise what tandeming is all about. I was smiling with them just watching the videos.:thumbsup
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## StanleyJ (Dec 11, 2010)

Saw the videos a while ago and have to say the stoker is fearless! There's some pretty gnaaarrr stuff I'd think twice to bomb through on a solo half-bike, let alone a tandem!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> Thanks for that Paul! Rose and Jackson certainly epitomise what tandeming is all about. I was smiling with them just watching the videos.:thumbsup::madmax:
> Ed and Pat Gifford
> the Snot Rocket tandem


Agree.

Other than the snow, that looks like a nice destination to plan for.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

StanleyJ said:


> Saw the videos a while ago and have to say the stoker is fearless! There's some pretty gnaaarrr stuff I'd think twice to bomb through on a solo half-bike, let alone a tandem!


Tandems will run if you let them. It just seems to take a bit more commitment to attempt some stuff, and then remain committed to get the front wheel through, over or past. If you don't stuff a pedal, the back wheel will hopefully be there following. Maybe not exactly behind the front, but there none the less.

As I mentioned, other than the snow, we would like to ride all that was shown in the videos.

JK & PK


----------

